

The 25 Most Valuable Startups - breily
http://www.alleyinsider.com/sai25

======
SwellJoe
So, Mint is probably way undervalued and nearly all of the others are way (way
way way! holy crap!) overvalued. Billions for Habbo and Linden? Seriously?
400mil for Slide?

But, I got a chuckle out of Ning's valuation, given that they raised roughly
the same amount about a week ago...so they literally have as much cash on hand
as Alley Insider has valued them at. So, the business is worthless in their
eyes. Interesting. (I think the valuation of Ning during that round of
financing was wildly out of whack, but it's certainly worth something.)

~~~
aneesh
Ning raised $60 million, at a pre-money of $500 million, so the post-money
valuation of $560 million on Alley Insider is accurate.

~~~
SwellJoe
Ah, I stand corrected (by nearly an order of magnitude). That makes a lot more
sense than the numbers I had running around in my head.

------
jkent
A simple check against Photobox's revenue shows £8.1mn in 2006, as officially
filed in the UK at Companies House. That's about $16mn revenue - nowhere near
the $100mn quoted.

Also shows Graham Hobson as CEO, now it is Stanislas Laurent, as of 11/07.

Are the other 'estimates' not similarly verifiable? Where do they get their
data?

------
mynameishere
Craiglist is worth less than facebook? Uh, right. Only because it's trying
hard to _not_ monetize itself.

------
tlrobinson
This seems to reinforce pg's latest essay, "Be Good"
<http://www.paulgraham.com/good.html>

3 of the top 5 seem to fall into the category of companies that act like
charities: Wikipedia, Craigslist, and Mozilla.

------
zkinion
There's some good companies on there, but most... are just bubble startups,
especialy 90% of that contenders category.

If thats the best 25, I don't even want to know whats below that...

------
johnrob
This is PR. I'm willing to bet that AlleyInsider's 'advisory board' has
invested in many of those startups. Time to get some buyouts going...

------
run4yourlives
Look at those stupid numbers. No bubble my ass.

------
carterschonwald
Do all these companies qualify as startups? Some of the ones on this list have
been around for a WHILE (eg Linden Labs)

------
wumi
what exactly is the SAI definition of a startup?

hasn't found a business model?

~~~
rms
Yeah, seriously, I wonder how many b2b companies they ignored.

